# A taiga e a sua influência no clima



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2009 às 16:14)

A floresta da *taiga* também conhecida por floresta de coníferas, ou ainda floresta boreal, é conhecida como uma floresta das zonas setentrionais e que se apresenta congelada na maioria do ano.
Todas as árvores das florestas tropicais corresponderão apenas a cerca de 1\3 do total de árvores existentes na denominada floresta da *taiga*. Apenas há a salientar a escassa variedade destas comparadas com as existentes num coberto vegetal do tipo tropical.
No verão setentrional - o nosso verão - sabe-se que a produção de oxigénio é francamente aumentada relativamente às outras estações, comprovando-se isso mesmo por medições efectuadas em plena Antárctida.

2º estudos mais recentes esta floresta começou agora a descongelar mais cedo, iniciando a produção de oxigénio também mais cedo que o habitual.
Sabe-se que os níveis de CO2 atmosféricos tem vindo a aumentar ao longo das últimas décadas.

Atendendo ao número de árvores que esta floresta contém e ao facto de começar a absorver o CO2 mais cedo do que seria normal até recentemente, não poderemos ter aqui um factor importante no condicionamento do chamado *aquecimento globa*l?

Não digo que seja esta floresta a alterar a tendência do aquecimento global no futuro próximo mas talvez ela tenha um papel importante no atenuar dos efeitos do aquecimento global. Mais árvores a absorver CO2, por mais tempo, podem de facto alterar algumas tendências sentidas nas últimas 2 décadas conhecidas pelos chamados efeitos do "aquecimento global", um tema tão polémico e tão querido tanto para os cientistas como para a comunidade em geral.
Estaremos porventura a esquecer o papel que esta floresta poderá ter no futuro próximo do planeta? Talvez um pouco de luz sobre este tema possa ajudar a olhar definitivamente para uma das zonas mais preservadas do nosso planeta.

(aristocrata)

A taiga na Wikipédia
Mias informação: aqui, aqui, aqui


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2009 às 19:51)

Aristocrata disse:


> A floresta da *taiga* também conhecida por floresta de coníferas, ou ainda floresta boreal, é conhecida como uma floresta das zonas setentrionais e que se apresenta congelada na maioria do ano.
> 
> No verão setentrional - o nosso verão - sabe-se que a produção de oxigénio é francamente aumentada relativamente às outras estações, comprovando-se isso mesmo por medições efectuadas em plena Antárctida.
> 
> ...



Olá_ 

Devido ao possível descongelamento de muitas dessas áreas, teoricamente o renascimento sazonal antecipado da floresta boreal reuniria condições para que a produção de O2 se desencadeasse. Maior densidade vegetal - maior capacidade no desenvolvimento do processo da fotossíntese!
Em fase conclusiva ou não, têm decorrido nos últimos anos diversos estudos no sentido de tentar perceber quais os efeitos deste processo numa área que actualmente também se considera muito sensível e que de certo modo serve de monitorização do clima no Planeta.

Relacionados ou não, segue-se a Tundra com ligação ao Árctico e tem também suscitado alguma preocupação na comunidade científica. O solo que em boa parte do ano permanece gelado (permafrost), onde apenas resiste vegetação rasteira, com a tendência verificada do aumento das temperaturas, a fusão antecipada e de menor duração desta camada de gelo, segundo estudos também ainda inconclusivos, liberta doses maciças de CO2 aprisionado neste solo anteriormente gelado.

Não esquecendo que isto é apenas parte da saga do Aquecimento global, estudos inconclusivos, afirmações e polémicas à parte, é razoável pensar que tudo isto ainda está longe de reunir consensos.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Set 2009 às 21:45)

joseoliveira disse:


> Não esquecendo que isto é apenas parte da saga do Aquecimento global, estudos inconclusivos, afirmações e polémicas à parte, é razoável pensar que tudo isto ainda está *longe de reunir consensos*.



Exactamente...os consensos ainda são uma miragem pois não há estudos conclusivos sobre esta matéria.
Apesar da relevância que tem tido alguns destes estudos sobre a libertação do metano do _permafrost_, ainda não chegaram à conclusão sobre que efeitos terá sobre o clima.
A minha questão também é uma dúvida para a nossa comunidade do meteopt, já que ainda não vi em nenhum lado (aqui ou noutro lado) sobre os efeitos de um "acordar" (passe o exagero da palavra) da floresta da taiga mais cedo que o normal - a produção de O2 iria aumentar bem como a correspondente captação do CO2. Mas qual o efeito disto no clima global?


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Set 2009 às 23:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> A minha questão também é uma dúvida para a nossa comunidade do meteopt, já que ainda não vi em nenhum lado (aqui ou noutro lado) sobre os efeitos de um "acordar" (passe o exagero da palavra) da floresta da taiga mais cedo que o normal - a produção de O2 iria aumentar bem como a correspondente captação do CO2. Mas qual o efeito disto no clima global?



Pensar-se-ia que surge aqui a velha questão de causa/efeito, ou seja, admitindo que uma maior libertação de O2, digamos que suplantasse a já de si grande libertação de CO2 e que depois de tanto se discutir o assunto concluíssemos que afinal era escusada tanta preocupação com o futuro do Planeta pois a natureza tem um poder de auto-renovação que incrivelmente desconhecemos o que nos deixaria mais tranquilos porque apenas teríamos a pasta do poluidor/pagador para gerir, acredito que isto não seja assim tão linear e muito menos óbvio!

Até ao momento não possuo qualquer informação que confirme este conceito e por isso nem me atrevo a aprofundá-lo até que algo de mais concreto, ainda que sujeito a possíveis erros, surja no horizonte.


----------

